# Earth Eaters /Kribensis babies (treating tank)



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I have an earth eater that I feel should be treated for fin rot. Have been holding off as long as I can to see if it will remedy itself. (tips of front fins whitish not cottony and a small hole in the tail)The problem is I have some kribensis fry in the tank and do not know how safe it is to treat with melafix. Would half dosing be an idea? The fry are about 1/4" in length. This is the longest I have ever had fry as they usually die off. I only have 7 of them but would like to see them grow up. Thanks


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you make a make-shift quarantine tank from a clean rubbermaid bin? Then you don't risk the fry...


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have enough equipment for that.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

forget the melafix and just do lots (daily) large (50%) water changes for a couple weeks, the babies will like it as well.


----------

